# Curing in the fridge?



## bigpapa (Apr 4, 2008)

Have ny of you cured your bud in the fridge? Its hot where I am n mouldy n if I would hang em in the fridge it would be cool and dark. 

What do you think? Thanks mates,


Cheers


----------



## jsales (Apr 4, 2008)

once burped I store my weed in the fridge to keep it nice and fresh. not sure about drying in fridge?


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 4, 2008)

jus make sure its air tight, fridges are like 90-100% R/H


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 10, 2008)

the purpose of curing is to slowly remove moisure from your buds. why would you reverse the process by putting them in the freezer?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 10, 2008)

you put it into the freezor once cured because its dry thus moisture shouldn't be formed on them and its to stup the curing process


----------



## cyks (Apr 11, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> jus make sure its air tight, fridges are like 90-100% R/H


Exactly. Use a jar or something


----------



## Beaters (Apr 11, 2008)

You sure about that? In a fridge that isn't full of food & beverages? I'd think the freezer would suck the water right out of the air.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 11, 2008)

Beaters said:


> You sure about that? In a fridge that isn't full of food & beverages? I'd think the freezer would suck the water right out of the air.


no that would freez the bud and store the water in it


----------



## mcdandc (Apr 11, 2008)

Beaters said:


> You sure about that? In a fridge that isn't full of food & beverages? I'd think the freezer would suck the water right out of the air.


I agree, any fridge or freezer will pull out moisture, rather than add it. That's what 'freezer burn' is, and why fridges have 'veg' drawers.


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 11, 2008)

Keep your good bud in air tight jars


----------



## Fool In The Rain (Sep 19, 2015)

My Vegetable crisper i at 60, it hits 90 outside the fridge. What would be the issue?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a wet bar in my room with a Little fridge under it I dont use... But it's full of mason jars, dark and cool in there can't complain...


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 19, 2015)

If drying in a refrigerator, plugged in, worked don't you think the industry would utilize that method instead of slow drying? Refrigeration works by removing the heat from the surrounding air. It does nothing to lower humidity. So explain where the ice comes on the outside of items placed in the freezer? Can it be done? You see guys walking a wire over the Grand Canyon so this is easy. Yes but it's not the best.


----------



## Fool In The Rain (Sep 19, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> If drying in a refrigerator, plugged in, worked don't you think the industry would utilize that method instead of slow drying? Refrigeration works by removing the heat from the surrounding air. It does nothing to lower humidity. So explain where the ice comes on the outside of items placed in the freezer? Can it be done? You see guys walking a wire over the Grand Canyon so this is easy. Yes but it's not the best.


me explain? what are you talking about bud we are the ones asking the question looking for an explanation? is it a temp problem? because like I said the humidity in my fridge is 60, which is optimal HM for curing,so is it a temp problem then? Do you know or not? or is there someone knowledgeable who can answer?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 19, 2015)

Fool In The Rain said:


> me explain? what are you talking about bud we are the ones asking the question looking for an explanation? is it a temp problem? because like I said the humidity in my fridge is 60, which is optimal HM for curing,so is it a temp problem then? Do you know or not? or is there someone knowledgeable who can answer?


Your name says it all.


----------



## Fool In The Rain (Sep 19, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Your name says it all.


I got ya, your no help


----------



## MasterDabbin (Sep 19, 2015)

^


----------



## BigzaBudz (Sep 19, 2015)

I do not think it will work due to the lack of air flow. With what little experience I do have, I think if it did work it would take 3 to 5 times longer (3 weeks in lieu of 4 days with proven methods). .....my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## halfbubbleoff (Sep 19, 2015)

Dehumidifiers, Air Conditioners, Freezers and Refrigerators all move air over a "cold" or "cool" coil. Cold air holds less moisture than warm air. The water vapor in the air condenses on the coil. The water then drains off of the coil and into a drain pan or it freezes onto the freezer coil. All of these devices will dehumidify or dry to a certain extent. Industrial freeze driers will turn vegetables into a dry powder in minutes. Freezers will dry bud.


----------



## Fool In The Rain (Sep 20, 2015)

BigzaBudz said:


> I do not think it will work due to the lack of air flow. With what little experience I do have, I think if it did work it would take 3 to 5 times longer (3 weeks in lieu of 4 days with proven methods). .....my 2 cents anyways.


Not drying, curing, Its already dried, ive never done this before just dried and smoked but ive had stuff where this curing has been done and its awesome, especially in the vapour daddy.


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Disclaimer: I'm a new grower, plants not ready to harvest, so I've not done this.

I would think more about absorbed odors and flavored and germs, mold, the gases that ripe fruit respire. If you're talking about hanging them, having them out in the open (of the refrigerator), think. Open your fridge and take a deep whiff. Is there a slimy vegetable in it? Past its prime milk or cheese? Mystery molding thing in Tupperware in the back? You want your smoke to breathe in that?

Just a thought.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

I cure hash in a fridge. It's a fridge with no food product. Fridges will dry items out. Think of how hung meat is cured.


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I cure hash in a fridge. It's a fridge with no food product. Fridges will dry items out. Think of how hung meat is cured.


That'd be okay... I just wouldn't want my delicious smelling pot to end up tasting or smelling like Aunt Edna's casserole from two weeks ago, or the meat someone forgot in the back of the fridge. 

I'll be harvesting (one by one, the plants are enormous) starting in a few weeks. All this pot won't fit in a fridge... I don't have enough mason jars either.. I'll hang it to dry, someone said a nice new Rubbermaid tub might do. I also bought bubble hash bags for the trim.


----------



## RetiredNavySK (Sep 25, 2015)

I checked my reefer out. It only gets up to 52 at its highest setting. Thats turning the freezer diverter to max as well. It stays too cold to get a proper cure.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 25, 2015)

The warmer the air ..the more moisture it can hold. 50% RH @ 80 degrees has way more moisture than 60% RH @ 40 degrees.


----------



## BigzaBudz (Sep 28, 2015)

Oopd, doh....my bad. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## legalisemarijuana86 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow what allot of bad advice I know it won't matter anymore but you should dry your buds first then cure them in mason jars air tight and fill them to a 3qrt full then burp them 3 times a day for a few days then just slow it down to once week for a week or 12 days then when it's cured you can store in a fridge for upto 3years trying to cure and dry in fridge/freezer is a recipe for disaster happy growing people stay sharp and read


----------

